# Einsteiger-Alpencross



## fellohr (16. Juni 2009)

Hi,

wir wollen heuer Mitte August unsere erste Alpenüberquerung durchführen.
Trainingsstatus von Mitte Jänner bis dato: ca. 2.500km und rund 25.000 Höhenmeter.
Tagestouren von 4 Stunden und 1.500 Höhenmetern wurden bereits absolviert, auch 3 Tage hintereinander.
Da dies aber das erste Jahr ist, in dem wir wirklich nach sowas wie einem Plan trainiert haben, wollen wir uns nicht gleich komplett überfordern beim ersten Alpencross.

Ich hab mir schon viele Internetseite und Berichte durchgelesen, am ehesten spricht mich diese Variante hier an: http://www.alpencross.eu/Tour/Zillertal_-_Gardasee/zillertal_-_gardasee.html

Nun hab ich zu der Tour natürlich keine Details, wir wollen aber keinen geführten Alpencross buchen, sondern auf eigene Faust unterwegs sein.
Dazu ein paar Fragen..

a) welches Kartenmaterial würdet ihr für diese Route empfehlen?
b) Kennt ihr leichtere Routen die zum Gardasee führen? (Ausgangsort egal, nur das Ziel sollte der Gardasee sein)
c) nützt mir das Buch "Traumtouren Transalp" ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/Delius-Klasing-Verlag-GmbH-Traumtouren/dp/3768812707"]Traumtouren Transalp (+ Buch): Ulrich Stanciu: Amazon.de: Software[/ame]) bei unserem Vorhaben etwas?
d) andere Buchempfehlungen, evt. speziell an Einsteiger orientiert?

Vielen Dank schon mal & LG,
Andi


----------



## joku68 (16. Juni 2009)

ne schöne Tour habt ihr euch da rausgesucht. Gefällt mir

Euer bisheriges Trainingspensum lässt aus dem Verhältnis km/hm erahnen, dass ihr eher Flachlandtiroler seid und insofern die Erfahrung bzw. Kraft am Berg (insbesondere mehrere Hundert Höhenmeter am Stück) ein bisschen fehlt. Aber wenn ihr keine absoluten Newbies in den Alpen seid und das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, dürfte das machbar sein.

Ein leichterer AX wäre beispielsweise die Via Claudia von Garmisch an den Gardasee (ca. 350 km, 4000 hm) - aber natürlich lange nicht so schön. Obwohl - es gibt da ein paar nette Varianten .....

Bzgl. Karten: Wanderkarten (Österreich z. B. Kompass, in Italien wird meistens Tabacco bevorzugt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juni 2009)

Sicher eine super Einsteigertour, Trainingspensum passt auch. Das Buch von Stanciu ist für euer Vorhaben sicher sehr praktisch, ihr könnt die Etappen individuell planen, hab ein sehr genaues Roadbook (schon fast zu genau) und ihr könnt abschätzen, wie lange ihr im Sattel sitzen werdet. Es sind auch noch viel nützliche Tipps drin, Packlisten, Notrufnummern, etc. Und man schaut auch später immer mal wieder gern rein um sich Anregungen zu holen, deckt ja fast die gesamten Ostalpen ab.


----------



## Easy (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,

hier mein Vorschlag, den ich zur Zeit verfolge mit dem gleichen Ziel: einen Alpencross mit landschaftlichen echten HÃ¶henpunkten fÃ¼r Einsteiger mit richtigem MTB-Flair (nicht dieses Trekkingrad Via Claudia-GedÃ¶ns). Es sind einige Dolomiten-Klassiker dabei FaneshÃ¼tte, PralongiahÃ¼tte und Bindelweg. Das mÃ¼sste doch in einem Erstbefahrer/Einstieger eine Sucht auslÃ¶sen oder? 

1. Tag - Anreise mit dem Auto bis Jenbach/Inntal - mit dem Rad durch das Zillertal bis Gasthof Breitlahner LÃ¤nge: 47 km, HÃ¶he: 884 m   

2 Etappe - Pfitcher Joch - Fortezza LÃ¤nge: 75,3 km, HÃ¶he: 1490 m    

3 Etappe - Fortezza â St. Vigil LÃ¤nge: 45,7 km, HÃ¶he: 1289 m   

4 Etappe - St. Vigil â FaneshÃ¼tte - San Kassian LÃ¤nge: 30,9 km, HÃ¶he: 1102 m   

5 Etappe - San Kassian - PralongiahÃ¼tte - BindelweghÃ¼tte LÃ¤nge: 25,1 Km, HÃ¶he:    1657 m   

6 Etappe - Bindelweg - Pordoipass - Karerpass - Obereggen - Kaltern LÃ¤nge: 83,2 km, HÃ¶he: 1354 m 

7 Etappe - Kaltern - Etschtal - Mezzocorona - Lago di Molveno LÃ¤nge: 51,4, km, HÃ¶he: 1297 m 

8 Etappe - Lago di Molveno â Passo Ballino - Riva/Gardasee  LÃ¤nge: 42,7 km HÃ¶he:   911 m   

9. Tag - RÃ¼ckreise mit der Bahn bis Brenner - mit dem Rad bis Innsbruck und mit der Bahn bis Jenbach, dann Auto

Was haltet Ihr davon? Habt Ihr VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge? Oder gar Ãbernachtungstipps?


----------



## stevenfreak (16. Juli 2009)

Hi Jungs.
Hier noch ein kleiner Buchtip: Alpencross von Achim Zahn. Ist ein schönes Buch mit ausführlichen Tourenbeschreibungen in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen, einer Auflistung aller Alpenpässe sowie entsprechender Daten und sogar einer Anleitung zum Anlegen eines Roadbooks. Habe damit (als entschiedener Gegner von geführten Toururlauben, in denen einem das gepäck nachgetragen wird) meine ersten beiden ALpencrosstouren erfolgreich geplant und kann das Buch echt nur empfehlen. MIt 25 Euro ist das auch preiswert.
Dem Urteil von anderen Autoren hier, dass es sich bei einem Trainingspensum von 2500 km und 25000HM um Flachlandtiroler handelt kann ich mich eher weniger anschließen bzw halte das für kompletten Schwachsinn  Wieviel Bergerfahrung ihr habt, wieviel Höhenmeter ihr schon sinnvoll am Stück trainiert habt, das alles lässt sich aus zwei Zahlen nicht im geringsten herauslesen. Daher würde ich mich an Eurer Stelle getrost auf die eigenen gesunde Einschätzung der Fitness verlassen. Es gibt höchstens eine Messlinie zur Orientierung: Ihr solltet in der Lage sein in einer Stunde auch mal 500 HM zu machen, ohne danach an den Tropf zu müssen. Der Rest ist Sitzfleich und Willenssache. Wenn ihr Fragen habt, dann meldet Euch einfach. Ansonsten viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall, egal wohin ihr fahrt.

Stevenfreak


----------



## fellohr (24. Juli 2009)

stevenfreak schrieb:


> Hi Jungs.
> Hier noch ein kleiner Buchtip: Alpencross von Achim Zahn. Ist ein schönes Buch mit ausführlichen Tourenbeschreibungen in allen Schwierigkeitsstufen, einer Auflistung aller Alpenpässe sowie entsprechender Daten und sogar einer Anleitung zum Anlegen eines Roadbooks. Habe damit (als entschiedener Gegner von geführten Toururlauben, in denen einem das gepäck nachgetragen wird) meine ersten beiden ALpencrosstouren erfolgreich geplant und kann das Buch echt nur empfehlen. MIt 25 Euro ist das auch preiswert.
> Dem Urteil von anderen Autoren hier, dass es sich bei einem Trainingspensum von 2500 km und 25000HM um Flachlandtiroler handelt kann ich mich eher weniger anschließen bzw halte das für kompletten Schwachsinn  Wieviel Bergerfahrung ihr habt, wieviel Höhenmeter ihr schon sinnvoll am Stück trainiert habt, das alles lässt sich aus zwei Zahlen nicht im geringsten herauslesen. Daher würde ich mich an Eurer Stelle getrost auf die eigenen gesunde Einschätzung der Fitness verlassen. Es gibt höchstens eine Messlinie zur Orientierung: Ihr solltet in der Lage sein in einer Stunde auch mal 500 HM zu machen, ohne danach an den Tropf zu müssen. Der Rest ist Sitzfleich und Willenssache. Wenn ihr Fragen habt, dann meldet Euch einfach. Ansonsten viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall, egal wohin ihr fahrt.
> 
> Stevenfreak



Hi, 

danke fuer den Tipp, mit dem Buch liebäugle ich schon länger.
Ich hab mir vor 2 Tagen ein GPS-Gerät bestellt und werd am Wochenende mal versuchen, eine Tour zu planen..

Bezüglich KM und Höhenmeter: Natürlich war der Großteil der Vorbereitung im Grundlagenbereich, sonst wär's ja wieder für die Fisch gewesen. 
Dass das nicht so falsch gewesen sein kann, hat das erste Vorbereitungswochenende in Kärnten gezeigt, wo wir 600hm/ Stunde gefahren sind und nach 1.500hm und 3 1/2 std. fahrzeit locker noch mehr drinnen gewesen wäre.

@Easy: Die Tour klingt interessant, hab schon versucht Teile davon auf bike-gps.com nachzubauen.

LG,
Andi


----------



## dubbel (24. Juli 2009)

das buch "Mountainbike Trails: Auf alten Militärstraßen um die höchsten Berge der Alpen" von Achim Zahn hab ich doppelt ('sicherlich die größte Tourensammlung schlechthin'). 







bei bedarf PM, das würde ich zum halben preis abgeben.


----------



## Easy (29. Juli 2009)

fellohr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich kann die gpx-Dateien zuschicken, ist alles schon fertig. Für jeden Tag eine eigene Datei 
Schicke mir Deine Email-Adresse per PN.

easy


----------



## tobsta (18. Januar 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann die gpx-Dateien zuschicken, ist alles schon fertig. Für jeden Tag eine eigene Datei
> Schicke mir Deine Email-Adresse per PN.
> ...


 

Hi Easy, 

die Route ist ja der Kracher. Hast die Tour schon gemacht? 
Bin schon 2 AX gefahren, muss aber dieses Jahr eine Route für Einsteiger (Neue Freundin ; )) planen, bei der ich auch was von habe!
Wäre Dir dankbar für die Daten!
Äppler danach in Frankfurt geht auf mich!

Tobi


----------



## thefunk (18. Januar 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann die gpx-Dateien zuschicken, ist alles schon fertig. Für jeden Tag eine eigene Datei
> Schicke mir Deine Email-Adresse per PN.
> ...


 

Easy,

vergiss die Antwort auf die Adresse von tobsta, die hat mein alter AG gesperrt, "thefunk" ist das Profil, was ich von der neuen Arbeit erreichen kann. 
Vielleicht gehts auch anders, aber ich bin halt ein Technik Nerd ; )

Viele Grüße,

Tobi


----------



## mtb_greeny (20. Januar 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich kann die gpx-Dateien zuschicken, ist alles schon fertig. Für jeden Tag eine eigene Datei
> Schicke mir Deine Email-Adresse per PN.
> ...



Hallo easy, 

würdest Du auch mir die gpx-Dateien zur Verfügung stellen?

Viele Grüße

Astrid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle AlpenX-Planer,

zur Zeit läuft mein Posteingang voll, da doch einige gerne die GPS-Daten haben möchte.

Ich habe sie daher bei gpsies veröffentlicht. 

Hier der link: 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yopdtiydbyagkbpc

Kleine Veränderungen sind eingearbeitet. So ist nun noch das Trudner Horn noch mit dabei. 

Die Etappen wären dann ungefähr:
1. Zillertal
2. Pfitcher Joch - Mühlbach
3. Mühlbach-St. Vigil-Faneshütte
4. Fanes-Pralongia-Arabba-Bindelweghütte
5. Bindelweg-Podoi-Karerpass-Obereggen
6. Passo Lavaze-Truden-Gfrill-Mezzolombardo
7. Spormaggio-Molveno-Sarche-Lago

Anmerkungen:
Tag 4: Von Arabba hoch zum Bindelweg mittels Gondel (Achtung: soll nur im Hochsommer laufen)
Tag 6: die Streckenführung von Truden nach Gfrill habe ich sonst so noch nicht gelesen, also für die durchgäbngige Fahrbarkeit wird kein Gewähr übernommen (ein bisschen Abenteuer soll ja schon auch dabei sein). Zur Abkürzung/Vereinfachung der Etappe kann auch ab Truden oder Gfrill runter ins Etschtal fahren.


----------



## mtb_greeny (21. Januar 2010)

Easy, vielen Dank für den Extra-Service! 

Schönen Gruß

Astrid


----------



## Easy (30. März 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte mal diesen Fred wieder rauskramen, da es nun an die Detailplanung geht. Termin und Gruppe steht - jetzt wird es ernst 

Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen an alle Dolomitenkenner:

1. Auffahrt St. Kassian - Pralongia. Nimmt man die Route ab Gondel (Plan 1) 





oder ab Armetolada? (Plan 2) 



Nächste Frage, welche Abfahrt - der Klassiker über Cherz? 



oder einen Trail ab Campolongopass runter nach Arabba? Ein Stück Straße ist noch dabei. Wobei wir alle nicht so die Downhiller sind. Trail sind ganz nett, dürfen aber nicht all zu schwer sein.


----------



## Easy (30. März 2010)

Okay Frage 1 hat sich erledigt, die Auffahrt ab Armetolada scheint oben definitiv nicht fahrtbar zu sein. 

Kann jemand noch was zur Abfahrt nach Arraba sagen? Über Cherz oder über den Campolongo-Pass?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. März 2010)

wir sind auch mal nach cherz runter, habe aber irgendwie keine allzu grosse erinnerung an den weg. somit kann ich dir aber schon mal sagen, dass es kein sehr schwerer trail war, das hätt ich mir gemerkt  am ende war's auf jeden fall ein breiter weg. den trail am campolongo kenn ich nicht ... standard nach "stanciu-roadbook" ist wohl die variante über cherz, mit www-bike-gps.com kannst du ja das etappesntück mal eingeben, dann siehst du auch die wegbeschaffenheit für die variante über cherz. dürfte aber sicher technisch gesehen kein problem sein.


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2010)

Zur Abfahrt über den Campalongo Pass kann ich auch nichts beisteuern, dafür habe ich eine Alternative zur Auffahrt zum Pralongia und der Abfahrt nach Cherz, schaust du hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Kann jemand noch was zur Abfahrt nach Arraba sagen? Über Cherz oder über den Campolongo-Pass?


 vom Campolongo nach Arabba runter neben der Strasse ist nett aber nicht aufregend ... im Prinzip geht es immer in Sichtweite der Strasse auf einem recht schmalen Wanderweg. Den Weg kann man nicht verfehlen.

Mehr hier


----------



## Easy (31. März 2010)

Okay, vielen Dank!

Der hier viel zitierte Weg Nr. 3 habe ich wohl in der ersten Karte dabei. Dann wäre Auf- und Abfahrt Pralongia soweit klar. 

Im weiteren Verlauf kommen wir über Pordoi- und Karerpass, Obereggen zum Jochgrimm. Hier soll es nette Alternativen zur Asphalt-Hauptabfahrt nach Kaltenbrunn geben. Mit ein paar leichten, netten Trails. Habe ich die in dieser Karte erwischt?


----------



## Toxic_Lab (29. November 2010)

Hallo Easy,

hast du auch deine entgültige Route bei gpsies hinterlegt?

VG aus München...


----------



## Easy (30. November 2010)

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yopdtiydbyagkbpc

Hi,

hier die - fast - endgültige Route, wir wir sie gefahren sind. Nur die Abfahrt von Truden ins Etschtal haben wir aus Zeitmangel anders genommen. Ich würde es dennoch so machen wir hier aufgezeigt oder sogar auf der Höhe den E5 weiter bis St. Michele al Adige.


----------

